# Dish Network Mexico?



## CaptainSteve (Jan 12, 2010)

My sail boat is in Mazatlan Mexico and I cannot receive DirecTV Latin America due to poor satellite coverage (Tech at DTVLA confirmed). Dish Network is marketing heavily right now in Mexico. What satellite are they using and what kind of LNB do I need for my KVH M5 antenna? Will my DirecTV LNB work? Is the signal circular or liniar?
Thanks Steve


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Circular polarization.

DISH Mexico is served from Echostar IV at 77W. If you believe the maps, coverage should be strong throughout Mexico and well out to sea as it has a CONUS pattern that has been repointed to cover Mexico.


----------



## Sparal (Feb 1, 2008)

DishMexico only needs an 18 inch dish in Mazatlan.
LNB is circular, like DTVLA.
Check their programming, it looks rather limited to me.


----------

